# Which WNBA team irks the hell out of you?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

That will have to be the Connecticut Sun. Ugh! I HATE that team. lmaoz! Honestly, why is Rebecca Lobo in the starting line-up? I use to like Becca but now i can't stand her. I really don't like Nykesha Sales or Debbi Black either. Peewee is alright.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> Honestly, why is Rebecca Lobo in the starting line-up?


I think one of the main reasons is to draw fans in. 

Now to the Question, I hate Los Angeles. I can't stand any of their players exept Milton. For some reason I like her OK though. Here's the 3 teams I root for:

1. Mystics
2. Shock
3. Whoever is playing LA


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow... I justed returned from the Connecticut Sun / Cleveland Rockers game.

Teams that irk the hell out of me... none. Teams I don't like, one... the LA Sparks.

For the record, I started out a Comets Fan and season ticket holder. Moved to Portland and became a Portland Fire Fan and season ticket holder. Now I am in Connecticut, but I can't bring myself to be a fan of the Sun. So, I am a fan without a team... that still loves the game.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*The team that irks me...*

The Sparks irk me the most. I like Tamecka Dixon and Mwadi Mabika, but I can't stand the team. Too cocky and big headed for me.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

L.A. HANDS DOWN!


----------

